# Welchen Sport macht ihr ?



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (10. Oktober 2008)

So ich dachte mir mal ich mache eine umfrage wies so aussieht mit den sportarten in einem pc forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Oktober 2008)

ich spiel basketball und baseball und bretter gern mitn rad durch die gegend aber bin eigentlich bis auf fussball keiner sportart total abgeneigt^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. Oktober 2008)

ich zähl bettsport mal unter anderes.
unihockey/fussball hab ich aufgehört.
Nebenbei noch fitness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mist vergessen haken zu machen -.-)


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

fitness und bogenschiessn


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich bewege manchmal ganz schnell meine Finger und wenn ich sie dann nichtmeh bewege, tun sie weh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pls Help!!!


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

Fussball und Fitnessstudio...das muss reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

> Welchen Sport macht ihr ?



nüscht...


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2008)

im Verein spiel ich nur Badminton, privat vor allem 2 Dinge: Skaten und Radfahren, am liebsten aber radeln, Downhill mit nem Kona Stab Deluxe '09, noch ganz neu, davor mit nem Kona Stinky Deluxe, und noch n bischen Dirt mit nem Posion Taxin Xi


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube, da gabs schon mal was... und zwar genau... hier!


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da gabs schon mal was... und zwar genau... hier!


dacht ichs mir doch. aber warum ahb ich damals in dem thread nix gesagt??? seehr merkwürdig XD


----------



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (10. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ich spiel basketball und baseball und bretter gern mitn rad durch die gegend aber bin eigentlich bis auf fussball keiner sportart total abgeneigt^^




ich spiel auch basketball wo spielste denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, ausser Bettsport nichts.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hmm, ausser Bettsport nichts.


mit deinem "Little-Cape-Canaveral" würd ich nix anderes als E-Sport betreiben und meine Finger in Geschwindigkeit, Ausdauer und Präzision üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (10. Oktober 2008)

handball und fussball  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich weil wir kein auto ham viel rum radeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (10. Oktober 2008)

3 mal die woche joggen, bin aber fitnesstudio hasser, ich hasse diese metrosexuellen mixturen aus mann, haargel und eben fitnesstudio ( soll kein schuss gegen die fitnesstudioliebhaber hier sein)


----------



## Ben86rockt (10. Oktober 2008)

Paintball Surfen und mitm Brett durch die gegend rollen.....

alles nicht aufgeführt schnüf.....

/edit Gored du sagst es....... mir läufts eiskalt den Rücken runter wenn ich an Fitnesstudios denke.....


----------



## snif07 (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel Fußball, bin aber leider seit 6 monaten verletzt -.-
Trainiere auch noch die kleinen zurzeit ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (10. Oktober 2008)

ICH

da der Beckker Daniel so nett war hat er mich so beschrieben^^


----------



## Duni (10. Oktober 2008)

Hab 10 Jahre Fußball gespielt, aber wegen internen Problemen im Verein aufgehört, spiel nun nur noch mit Freunden mal ne Runde, und  seit knapp 4 Monaten nun Rugby in der AG unserer Schule. Dann noch 2-3x die Woche joggen. Reicht dann aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (10. Oktober 2008)

Mache seit paar Jahren Taekwondo und nebenbei halt noch Kraft und Konditionstraining...


----------



## Rhokan (10. Oktober 2008)

Tennis, Klettern, Wandern, Skifahrn und Krafttraining


----------



## Tabuno (10. Oktober 2008)

Da fehlt Tischtennis! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunternevs (10. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da gabs schon mal was... und zwar genau... hier!




So kann man einer Antwort auch ausm Weg gehen nicht ;D

Ich mach Leichtathletik


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> Ich mach Leichtathletik



Ich auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (10. Oktober 2008)

couch surfing ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

Schach!


----------



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (10. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Schach!




ich weigere mich schach als sport anzusehen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2008)

schwimmen und wandern (:


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

Karate! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. Oktober 2008)

Freiwillig garnichts.



> Schach!



Wenn das eine Sportart wäre, dann müsste ich das auch hinschreiben <.<


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Karate!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ALA is wider da!!!!! welcome back^^


----------



## EpicFailGuy (10. Oktober 2008)

Fitnessstudio, sprich Ausdauer und Krafttraining.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. Oktober 2008)

> Cousin von Black Muffin



Glaub ich dir nicht !



> ALA is wider da!!!!! welcome back^^



Jau, habs es eben auch gemerkt.


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

is aba so^^ bin wirklich sein cousin^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is aba so^^ bin wirklich sein cousin^^


mein beileid


----------



## Dracun (10. Oktober 2008)

Ist seinem Sohn hinterher hecheln auch Sport???

wenn ja dann bin ich total sportlich 
& wennnicht dann bin ich absolut unsportlich und habe wahrscheinlich deswegen in den letzten 3 jahren 45 Kilo zugenommen^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. Oktober 2008)

> Ist seinem Sohn hinterher hecheln auch Sport???



So wie ich das von meinem Onkel mitkriege ist das sogar eien Extremsportart..


----------



## Lurock (10. Oktober 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> So kann man einer Antwort auch ausm Weg gehen nicht ;D


Tja, wenn du mal einen halben Zentimeter weiter gedacht hättest und auf
den Link geklickt hättest, dann hättest du vielleicht gesehen, dass die erste
Antwort dort von mir ist... *Hammer reich* Entfern mal das Brett vor deinem Kopf!


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (10. Oktober 2008)

Denke mal, es zählen nicht nur Sportarten, die man als Vereinssport betreibt oder? Spiele in meiner Freizeit oft Fußball und ganz selten auch mal Basketball. Auch wenn es kein Sport ist: Im Sommer bewege ich mich fast ausschließlich mit meinem Drahtesel fort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe acht Jahre lang Karate gemacht aber letztes Jahr den Spaß daran verloren :/


----------



## iggeblackmoore (11. Oktober 2008)

Bettsport  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2008)

Thai-Chi-Chuan, Schwimmen und gelegentlich ins Fitnesstudio, wenn meine Kollegen mich reinschmuggeln koennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Kickboxen und Fitness


----------



## iliekmilk (11. Oktober 2008)

ich spiel gelegentlich mit kumpels fussball, aber halt nur so 5 vs 5, aber am meisten zocke ich darts! lol, ist ja offiziell ein sport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dazu bier, wat willma mehr *fG*


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Oktober 2008)

Basketball, Skaten und Schwimmen.

Hällt fit.


----------



## iliekmilk (11. Oktober 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Basketball, Skaten und Schwimmen.
> 
> Hällt fit.




frueher bin ich auch viel skateboard gefahrn, dann hab ich mir mein knie geschrubbt und das war's dann fuer ein paar jahre, aber hatte mir immer super spass gemacht, hatte auch jeden tag das board in der schule dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach, die guten alten zeiten, als die gummistiefel noch aus leder waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (12. Oktober 2008)

ehmaliger fechter cO kein witz jetzt nur noch mc fit ist schon scheiße wenn man alle 2 monate ne neue fechtweste für 200 okken braucht weil man grade im wachtum is ne?


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Sport?
Pausenfetzen?

Scherz :>

Jeden Montag joggen, jeden Donnerstag Schulsport, jedes Wochenende vor den Bullen stratzen O.o

Im Urlaub: Kite-surfen und snowboarden


----------



## luXz (12. Oktober 2008)

Tischtennis und Fitnessstudio


----------



## Marvîn (12. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich zähl bettsport mal unter anderes.
> unihockey/fussball hab ich aufgehört.
> Nebenbei noch fitness
> 
> ...



Juhu endlich mal ein Unihockey Spieler auch wenns ehemalig war^^


----------



## Realtec (12. Oktober 2008)

kraft training, Joggen Fahrrad fahren etc. 
alles was fit hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (12. Oktober 2008)

Fußball > Rest


----------



## Alion (14. Oktober 2008)

zählt "am morgen zur Bushaltestelle rennen?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn da dann: Ich renne jeden morgen zur Bushaltestelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach den Bett Sport und den Ich Hebe  meine Gewichte sport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Oktober 2008)

Fussball(seit über 25 Jahren,davon 6 Jahre als Trainer),Fitnesstraining,Rad fahren,mit meinem 4jährigen Sohn(ein lebendig gewordener Flummi) rumtollen,Squash,Tennis und ab und an Fingerübungen am Laptop...


----------



## Tupac 2 (14. Oktober 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Fussball(seit über 25 Jahren,davon 6 Jahre als Trainer),Fitnesstraining,Rad fahren,mit meinem 4jährigen Sohn(ein lebendig gewordener Flummi) rumtollen,Squash,Tennis und ab und an Fingerübungen am Laptop...




Machst du keinen Bett Sport? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Machst du keinen Bett Sport?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe,ohne diesen hätte ich keinen Sohn


----------



## kamovk50 (10. Dezember 2008)

Angefangen mit Fitness, bin ich weiter für zwei jahre zu bodybuilding, da mir das ewige kcal angekotzt hat, bin ich zu kraftsport gewechselt.

trainiere seit 7 jahren, bin 95 kg auf 1.70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (10. Dezember 2008)

Tennis junky :>


----------



## Stancer (10. Dezember 2008)

Langstreckenlauf, Halbmarathon und Marathon

Trainiere so 4-5 mal die Woche und laufe da so etwa 50-60 Km....etwa 2000Km im Jahr


----------



## м@πGф (10. Dezember 2008)

Tennis, Skaten und Tischtennis.


----------



## Aero_one (11. Dezember 2008)

Jiu Jitsu, Schwimmen, Snowboarden ... und E-Sport  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich gehe 3 bis 4 mal die Woche ins Sportstudio und 2 bis 3 mal die Woche tanzen... 
Und nein: Ich bin weder homosexuell noch sonst was.. ich tanze standard / latein ...


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Dezember 2008)

Bis vor "kurzem" Kung Fu. Ab Jänner -> Kickboxen


Mfg Gabriel


----------

